# New soap Fresh Air



## Lildlege1 (Feb 17, 2014)

First attempt with mica line so I guess we shall see !!!


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 17, 2014)

Really nice blue, what color is the mica line?


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 17, 2014)

Love the blue.  So pretty!


----------



## seven (Feb 17, 2014)

gosh, you always tease us with the mold pic... grrrrr...

okay, okay... i'll comeback later 

btw, i'm gonna guess that the mica line was blue.. coz i saw some blue dust on the edges of the mold  pencil lines can be a bit of a mess


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yep mica line is a dark blue I am so so anxious to see what it will look like lol but I have to wait lol
Yes it's a bit messy lol


----------



## Candybee (Feb 17, 2014)

I really love your sky blue color. May I ask what colorant you used?


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I used neon blue from natures garden  and also titanium dioxide to lighten it


----------



## Candybee (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks! It looks awesome!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok I cut it for a peek 
Mica line could be thicker but aw well lesson learned !! Lol


----------



## ca_soap (Feb 18, 2014)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Oenone (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh wow! So pretty!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank y'all


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 19, 2014)

Very pretty!! Love love blues!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 19, 2014)

Lovelovelove!


----------



## seven (Feb 19, 2014)

aaawww, just beautiful!! such calm colors.. i agree, pencil lining with micas sometimes needs to be a bit thick as they have a very fine consistency. different story with, let's say cocoa powder where you just want a really thin line.


----------



## AshPea (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## giddyforgilda (Feb 19, 2014)

Love those colors


----------



## newbie (Feb 19, 2014)

Love those blues! Are they all neon blue but with varying amounts of TD added?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Feb 19, 2014)

That's a beautiful soap!


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 19, 2014)

Really nice!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 20, 2014)

I cut it today and it partially gelled :cry:


----------



## Sunaelurus (Feb 20, 2014)

I really like this. Pretty! What swirl technic did you use?


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 21, 2014)

No newbie the darker is ultra marine blue from BB. And the other blue is neon with TD added to it.

And thanks y'all. When I cut the whole loaf it was partial gelled so I am sad about that  a whole pretty batch wasted!!


----------



## Oenone (May 18, 2014)

What do you mean by partial gel?


----------



## jules92207 (May 19, 2014)

I still think its gorgeous! I like the sound of the soap too - Fresh Air sounds so clean. The blue is so fitting.


----------



## newbie (May 21, 2014)

Never wasted!! Partial gel isn't so deadly. With a little time the edge of the gel seems to blend in a bit better. You could call this Ocean Through the Glass or something, like the soap is framed through a slightly misty window.


----------



## Lildlege1 (May 25, 2014)

Thank you newbie


----------



## Lildlege1 (May 25, 2014)

Some of the soap gelled some didn't


----------



## Lynnz (May 26, 2014)

Totally gorgeous I so love the pretty blue you have on top <3


----------

